# Curved end bracelets - how do they fit watch?



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

I've seen a number of curved end stainless steel bracket for sale on certain online auction sites and I'm intrigued as to how they are supposed to match the curvature of the watch. Surely the curve of the bracelet end would need to match the radius of the watch, but the curvature is not stated?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I think that there's a standard shape/curve based on the lug width. There are probably exceptions out there, as well, perhaps.

They also sell curved spring bars and I don't think that there's a stated curvature... Just the final width of the lugs.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

bedfellow said:


> I've seen a number of curved end stainless steel bracket for sale on certain online auction sites and I'm intrigued as to how they are supposed to match the curvature of the watch. Surely the curve of the bracelet end would need to match the radius of the watch, but the curvature is not stated?


 Link? I'd be curious to see.


----------



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

JayDeep said:


> Link? I'd be curious to see.


They were just eBay search results. There are quite a lot of curved stainless steel watch bracelets on there.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

@bedfellow Perhaps it's the thickness of the end link and not the actual curvature that's different as to the way it sits flush with the case top and bottom? I have wondered if the holes for the springbars on the lugs being different distances from the case would also affect how the endlink sits and could this be combated with curved springbars?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

bedfellow said:


> They were just eBay search results. There are quite a lot of curved stainless steel watch bracelets on there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


 So here's my thing, I don't see how they could properly fit tight against the case. Not all lug holes are drilled in the same position. Not all lugs are the same thickness or curvature either. So they will likely sit too high or too low and awkwardly against the case, in a way that they flex and move and leave visible spaces.

For example, I've tried some curve ended leather straps from Hirsch, they have adjustable lug hole positions, genius idea really, with a little insert that can rotate. They still don't fit perfectly against the case. There are always gaps and it's even uglier than a straight end strap.

Just my advise, don't do it. You won't be happy with the result, I think.


----------



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

@JayDeep, that was my thoughts too.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've bought them, and mine have required a bit of "fitting", they are OK if the end links are too tight a fit, because then you are able to carefully " dress" them with a file. Only problem is you don't know until you get them what the fit is going to be like.


----------

